# It just keeps coming back!



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

I have read post after post in this forum and the theme seems to be that after a 14 days or less course the SIBO comes back whether it be Cipro, Xinfaxin, Rinfaxim, or any other in the approved list of antibiotics. It seems that they almost always work really well the first time and one feels better for a short period of time say a week, or a month or so. Dr Pimentel has folks that have been symptom free for a year from what I understand. Of course he is highly sought after and expensive I would guess. I am sure he has passed on his methods to other doctors that practice them and get the same or close to the same results. I guess what my question would be is why don't they up the dose of the antibiotic and use it for a month and then start with the good probiotics?On the other hand, I have been on an antibiotic herb (coptius rhyzoma) and have been not too bad. I am having a bit of a time with the bitterness though. I put it in big capsules and swallow them. I did that for almost 2 weeks and feel good still today. My Dr that gives me this herb says I can take it for 3 months with no issues. I don't know if that is the case but we will see.


----------

